# hgh



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

currently im using 5iu hgh a day sub q

someone reakons 3 im shots of 10iu a weeks better

can anyone who has tried this or in a position to answer this pls help me out thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am gone bump it for you !

I am also interested to find out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Better in what way?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I tryd it im to save cash really hurts a bit but gains never stopped


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

gains and fat loss is why im using it and im planning on stayng on full time just dropping to 2iu for benefits to skin tendons etc


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

5iu ED works well when bulking preventing too much fat gain or before morning fasted cardio for FFA utilisation, however I think the theory behind less frequent but higher "pulsing" of GH may produce better gains if thats what you are after. Some good info in the muscle research/peptides forum which may be good for you to go through, Pscarb has a methods he has used section there that will answer the question you posted and more.....


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

mines for cutting so ill carry on subq thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wardster27 said:


> mines for cutting so ill carry on subq thanks


Sub-Q is no better for cutting than IM??


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Sub-Q is no better for cutting than IM??


Didn't you know that Paul? LOL


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

so i can save time and a stomach full of holes here is this guarenteed , large pin bum cheek 10iu 3 times a week will burn fat e

qual to sub q


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

can i just say one thing as soon as pscarb posts something someone fkys in to humor him and lick his arrrse

i asked a question and wanted a straight answer


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

wardster27 said:


> can i just say one thing as soon as pscarb posts something someone fkys in to humor him and lick his arrrse
> 
> i asked a question and wanted a straight answer


You want a straight answer... Doesn't make a difference sub q or im...want another straight answer ?

Want to gain mass use test over gh, want to cut use tren/mast/clen either of those over gh

Gh is like the icing on the cake mate personally I'd save your money and use things like ghrp-6 or cjc mod grf

A lot cheaper read Paul's threads some great info on there

Good luck have fun


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for your advice im already using test tren bold anavar and stanzolol

hopefully if i keep it up ill one day reach ur standard


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

wardster27 said:


> thanks for your advice im already using test tren bold anavar and stanzolol
> 
> hopefully if i keep it up ill one day reach ur standard


My standard? Lol you could look as crap as me easily with a 12 week cycle of test

Personally bud I'd use test tren and mast over the other 2 compounds keep it simple


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

im on 2g a week of test i use arimidex and eat virtually no carbs i weigh under 14st

ive been using hgh for ages im 32 but im just curious about the way it can be administrated as im gettind an itchy stomach and have a few welts

the bottles are 10iu so easy peasy doing 3 big shots a week. just put 10iu in bicep so we see what happens i think i have around 30 bottles in the fridge so im gonna do them all im and i get an extra 20min in bed every morning happy days


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

wardster27 said:


> thanks for your advice im already using test tren bold anavar and stanzolol
> 
> hopefully if i keep it up ill one day reach ur standard


Bit harsh!


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah i know im sorry but hestellin me stuff i dont wanna know and am using anyway. 2g test a week im snappy i hope i nver offended the lad

im a sarsattic git somtimes


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

lets put it straight for you, no , 3 IM shots a week is not better, more shots of gh= more frequent relase of FFA's, therefore if anything, i would reccomend doing more IM shots a day and keep it consistent for 5 days straight, then take two days of.

so split your 5 iu dose to twice a day, and in my experience IM is better than Sub-q (Will post a study soon if i can find it)


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

iron-train said:


> lets put it straight for you, no , 3 IM shots a week is not better, more shots of gh= more frequent relase of FFA's, therefore if anything, i would reccomend doing more IM shots a day and keep it consistent for 5 days straight, then take two days of.
> 
> so split your 5 iu dose to twice a day, and in my experience IM is better than Sub-q (Will post a study soon if i can find it)


IM will help mimick the natural secretion pattern of GH in pulses. Subq injections do not allow for pulsatile release, in all honesty IV injections of GH would be best but IM is second best.

Injecting subq can also induce insulin-resistance resulting in diabetes. I have come across some studies that show this.

SB


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Singhbuilder said:


> IM will help mimick the natural secretion pattern of GH in pulses. Subq injections do not allow for pulsatile release, in all honesty IV injections of GH would be best but IM is second best.
> 
> Injecting subq can also induce insulin-resistance resulting in diabetes. I have come across some studies that show this.
> 
> SB


Read anything about Testosterone Enanthate being injected subcutaniously as opposed to IM? It's what I will be doing and I have read a lot of positive stuff on it but just wondered if you'd read anything more recent.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I'd save your money and use things like ghrp-6 or cjc mod grf
> 
> A lot cheaper read Paul's threads some great info on there
> 
> Good luck have fun


I still have to read Paul's article but are those peptides better than GH for cutting purposes while dieting?

Are they also as safe and tested as GH?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

buddha said:


> I still have to read Paul's article but are those peptides better than GH for cutting purposes while dieting?
> 
> Are they also as safe and tested as GH?


Yes.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

buddha said:


> I still have to read Paul's article but are those peptides better than GH for cutting purposes while dieting?
> 
> Are they also as safe and tested as GH?


Don't think so, top GH > Peps.


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

rectus said:


> Read anything about Testosterone Enanthate being injected subcutaniously as opposed to IM? It's what I will be doing and I have read a lot of positive stuff on it but just wondered if you'd read anything more recent.


Rectus, no I havent read anything recently but why would I need to?

It works. And by the looks of it, it doesnt affect absorption times so your good to go mate. Just dont inject high quantities, but then again you shouldnt even be injecting huge quantities IM.

SB


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Singhbuilder said:


> IM will help mimick the natural secretion pattern of GH in pulses. Subq injections do not allow for pulsatile release, in all honesty IV injections of GH would be best but IM is second best.
> 
> Injecting subq can also induce insulin-resistance resulting in diabetes. I have come across some studies that show this.
> 
> SB


this is incorrect there is very little difference in injecting GH sub-q or IM in both uptake and absorbtion, there is no difference at all in one being better for pulsile GH release can you show me a study that says SubQ does not give a pulsile response please?

Study carried out by Lily:

The primary study used herein is the Lilly Clinical trial using single dose administration of Humatrope in normal adults to assess pharmacokinetics. The doses used were .05 IU/kg (intravenously) and .27iu/kg (subcutaneously and intramuscular). In an 80kg adult that equates to 4iu and about 22iu. In our comparison we will only look at the 22iu subcutaneous and intramuscular dose.

http://www.fda.gov/medwaTCH/SAFETY/2004/sep_PI/Humatrope_PI.pdf

the conclusion you make from this study is that there is no difference in uptake and effect with IM over SubQ but a huge difference using IV.

Pulsation of natural GH is down to GH dose not method of injection, you will create a luse of GH effective for BB at a dose of 2-4iu per injection using IM or SubQ this dose can be increased to as much as 15-20iu if given IV....studies have clearly shown that using GH in a pulsile method is far better than continuase GH release(caused when high doses are used in one injection) so if you are wanting to use say 20iu of GH per day results are far better (studies have shown 5 x better) when that 20iu is split 4iu x 5 per day rather than 1 shot of 20iu or 2 shots of 10iu this is true be the injection method be IM or SubQ.



buddha said:


> I still have to read Paul's article but are those peptides better than GH for cutting purposes while dieting?
> 
> Are they also as safe and tested as GH?


Peptides have been tested and proved there are hundreds of studies to show this the issues is when you use cheap peptides from china that are not clinical grade....


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

ive been doing 10iu eod someone feel free to put me right


----------

